# Medical insurance in Egypt



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We are planning to retire in Egypt and I need to know what is the best private medical insurance in Egypt . Do they cover pre existing medical condition ? TIA


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bupa


----------

